# "s" de genitivo



## Vilaplana

Hola a todos,
tengo una duda en alemán y es la siguiente:
¿Por qué muchas veces al sustantivo cuando le añadimos la "s" del genitivo éste cambia de posición en la frsase?
*Peters* Mutter (la madre de Peter) Peters= de Peter
Leute *Deutschlands* (la gente de alemania) Deutschlands = de alemania
Gracias


----------



## Bahiano

Vilaplana said:


> Hola a todos,
> tengo una duda en alemán y es la siguiente:
> ¿Por qué muchas veces al sustantivo cuando le añadimos la "s" del genitivo éste cambia de posición en la frsase?
> *Peters* Mutter (la madre de Peter) Peters= de Peter
> Leute *Deutschlands* (la gente de alemania) Deutschlands = de alemania
> Gracias


¡Holá Vilaplana!
¡No hay _Leute Deutschlands_! Ningún deciria esto. Lo que hace la diferencia es si tiene un _bestimmter Artikel_ o un advérbio como _alle, viele, einige,_ etc.:
Deutschlands beste Politiker <==> Die besten Politiker Deutschlands
Spaniens längster Strand <==> Der längste Strand Spaniens
Frankreichs Ausländer <==> Alle Ausländer Frankreichs


----------



## Vilaplana

Hola Bahiano,
muchas gracias por tu contestación, me ha quedado completamente claro.


----------



## Vilaplana

Aunque planteé esta duda hace tiempo, ahora me surge ahora una duda del genitivo en la frase:
Meine Lieblingsstadt ist irgendwo im Norden Europas
Meine Lieblingsstadt ist irgendwo im Norden Europa

No me termina de quedar claro en muchos casos el uso de la "s" del genitivo.
Gracias.


----------



## GNK

Vilaplana said:


> Aunque planteé esta duda hace tiempo, ahora me surge ahora una duda del genitivo en la frase:
> Meine Lieblingsstadt ist irgendwo im Norden Europas
> Meine Lieblingsstadt ist irgendwo im Norden Europa
> 
> No me termina de quedar claro en muchos casos el uso de la "s" del genitivo.
> Gracias.


 
Hola Vilaplana, 

Una alternativa podría ser:
Meine Lieblingsstadt ist irgendwo im Norden von Europa

Espero que te sirve.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Bahiano said:


> ¡Hola Vilaplana!
> ¡No existe "_Leute Deutschlands_"! Nadie diría eso. Lo que hace la diferencia* es que tenga/que haya un _bestimmter Artikel_ o un adverbio como _alle, viele, einige,_ etc.



*Es klingelt etwas komisch so. Es wäre besser:"Cambia cuando tiene un _bestimmter Artikel_" oder "Es diferente cuando tiene un _bestimmter Artikel"_

Bis gleich.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

GNK:


> Espero que te sirva.



(subjuntivo). Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Pues a mí, salvo el acento sobre adverbio, esta parte de la explicación de Bahiano me parece perfecta


Bahiano said:


> Lo que hace la diferencia es si tiene un _bestimmter Artikel_ o un advérbio como _alle, viele, einige,_ etc.:




Lo que hace la diferencia (es decir, lo que importa) es si tiene (o no) un…


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

De acuerdo, solamente propuse una forma que me pareció más familiar.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Alles klar!


----------

